# Best boots for winter dog walking?



## catembi (3 October 2009)

It's getting to that time of year again...

Our walks involve about 10-15 mins on the road to get to the bridleway, going onto the verge if a car comes (i.e. potentially long wet grass) &amp; then the rest on a bridleway which can get a bit muddy.  One walk is on a long tarmaced farm track.

I hate walking in wellies cos they're hard work &amp; make my feet sore.  I need something waterproof &amp; ideally that I can tuck jeans into to avoid the v fashionable 'jeans tucked into long socks' look.  Wellies are also overkill if we're going on the hard farm track, but something waterproof is needed for the initial verge bit...

All ideas appreciated, esp for boots which don't need much maintenance, i.e. just knock the mud off now &amp; then...


----------



## CAYLA (3 October 2009)

If u look at muckers on e bay they have a good rane (I always walk in my muckers and I never clean them  lol


----------



## kirstyhen (3 October 2009)

I live in these...

http://www.rydaleclothing.co.uk/shop/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=11955&amp;idcategory=38

The only thing is they are leather so obviously require a bit of maintenance and are fairly heavy as they have a thick sole, so you might find them as bad as wellies. They are supposed to be waterproof, but I haven't tested that theory yet 
	
	
		
		
	


	





But I adore mine, I muck out, ride, walk the dog and will wear them out beating this year too!


----------



## Cyrus (3 October 2009)

Ooooooooooo I do like them, may have to purchase


----------



## kirstyhen (3 October 2009)

I love mine! My OH bought them for me at Burghley and I don't think they have been off my feet yet (apart from when I'm in the house obviously! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




)
My Mum tried them on today and now she wants a pair too


----------



## Puppy (3 October 2009)

I probably use my Dubarrys for dog walking as much as for the horses 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 Wouldn't be without them!


----------



## Spudlet (4 October 2009)

I have been tempted by a pair of those for a while, I may have to go and purchase next month....


----------



## Tinkerbee (4 October 2009)

I couldn't be without my Dubarrys now.


----------



## kirstyhen (4 October 2009)

[ QUOTE ]
I have been tempted by a pair of those for a while, I may have to go and purchase next month.... 

[/ QUOTE ]

The way I see it, at least they are not Dubarrys


----------



## Puppy (4 October 2009)

LOL! I really didn't like Dubarrys and never thought I would get some. But after borrowing Sunflower's for the mudfest that was Burghley '08, and then borrowing them for some freezing winter mornings out coxing, then I was hooked!! I've even got other coxes wanting some!


----------



## kirstyhen (4 October 2009)

Oh, I'd love a pair of them, but I go through boots waaaaay too quickly (something to do with not looking after them!) to warrant spending that much on them


----------

